# New Live DVD-Can't Connect to the Network/Internet

## efernandez2

I'm attempting to prepare for an installation but having troubles with the network configuration.  The adapter will attempt to connect then fail.  I'm using an Asus Maximus VII Impact motherboard with the built-in Intel Ethernet adapter.

----------

## The Doctor

System Rescue CD?

----------

## efernandez2

I understand the availability of Gentoo variants and appreciate the advice.  Is this networking situation something that I can bug report?

----------

